
Ask HN: What blog engine to use for startup? - Avalaxy
I&#x27;d like to keep a blog for the startup that I&#x27;m working on, so I&#x27;m looking for something lightweight that is easy to set up and is good for SEO. I read that hosted blogs (such as medium) get a SEO penalty compared to blogs that you host on your own server with your own domain, but I don&#x27;t know if that&#x27;s true. I don&#x27;t really want to spend more than an hour setting something up, so a lightweight and easy approach would be great.<p>What do you guys recommend?
======
mindcrime
We use self-hosted Roller[1], but there are some specific reasons for that -
mostly to do with our plans to build a product that incorporates Roller and
the desire to "eat your own dog food". YMMV.

[1]: [https://roller.apache.org/](https://roller.apache.org/)

------
smt88
SquareSpace. Don't over-think it. This is one of (if not the) least important
things you could spend time on as an early startup.

------
rf1331
Wordpress on a subfolder (not subdomain).

~~~
Avalaxy
Why is a subfolder better than a subdomain?

